# Castor Wax Lip Balm?



## alwayssomething (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anyone here successfully made lip balm using castor wax, and no other type of wax? I used to use a combination of candelilla and soy which worked ok, but I switched to castor because it seemed harder than soy and I like that it's white and not yellow like candelilla. However after experimenting with numerous ratios, I find that the lip balms are coming out grainy, mushy and dry. 

I'm switching back to candelilla (probably just omitting the soy), but I have all this castor wax now and I'm not sure if I can use it.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know about castor - you could test it and let everyone know how it turned out.
Most recipes I've seen used beeswax (though some don't like that it's not vegan...)

You may also want to play with Carnauba wax: it's great to add some gloss to your lip products.


----------



## alwayssomething (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm vegan so I don't use any beeswax.

I tried out the castor wax at several ratios and it just wasn't working out. My two options with this wax are grainy-and-firm or smooth-and-liquidy -- no middle ground. It's about the same experience I had trying to use soy wax... it just isn't hard enough. I think it will be nice to add a little bit of castor wax to my recipe though because it has great staying power -- this stuff is on my lips for hours - but my main wax will be candelilla. I've already put the order in for it. I'm going back to the old ways. I found something that works fine so I'm going to stop experimenting with different textures for a while.


----------



## alwayssomething (Dec 7, 2010)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> You may also want to play with Carnauba wax: it's great to add some gloss to your lip products.



I actually prefer low-gloss lip balms. Personally I like this better, but I also have a few male customers who don't want glossy lips.


----------

